# Taurus shares gun database with ATF



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I found a copy of this press release on another gun forum:

*Taurus Completes Installation of Crime Fighting Computerized System*

As a part of its ongoing assistance to law enforcement, Taurus International Manufacturing, Inc. has become one of the first firearms makers to provide computer access to sales records that federal investigators need to prosecute criminals who use guns and the people who illegally provide firearms to them.

Mr. Bob Morrison, Taurus' Executive-Vice President & Chief Operating Officer, explains that the "Access 2000" system provides complete access for Bureau of Alcohol Tobacco and Firearms (ATF) investigators tracing guns associated with crime scenes.

"Agents repeatedly request that we not contact anyone involved with a firearm they're tracing," explains Morrison. "This system helps assure the integrity of their investigations and the safety of their officers in the field."

The system allows ATF, whose National Tracing Center's motto is "Tracing Crime Guns Around the World," to use a dial-up computer connection to track firearms seized from criminals and discover whether any patterns exist in the retail sale of the guns. Taurus sells its products to wholesale distributors, who in turn re-sell the firearms to individual gun stores, and thus the company has no records of where or to whom the retail sale is made.

ATF has the ability to trace firearms recovered by law enforcement agencies through the records that firearms manufacturers, wholesalers, and retail dealers are required to maintain.

The Access 2000 system provides them with the name of the wholesale distributor to whom Taurus shipped the firearm. Tracing a firearm requires contact by ATF with each licensed dealer in the chain from the manufacturer to the retail purchaser. The Access 2000 system will aid ATF in speeding the process. Taurus welcomes this opportunity to support ATF and the law enforcement community in the investigation of those who misuse firearms.

The dial-up computer connection is a personal computer (PC) based interface to the Taurus records of firearms sales. The system is located at Taurus in Miami. It may be accessed by ATF to query a record of an individual firearm by the serial number. The system will then respond with the identification of the distributor to whom the firearm was shipped. Taurus makes the system available 24 hours a day and will respond to assist ATF in the tracing of firearms at all times.

Taurus International Manufacturing, Inc. distributes firearms made in Miami and by Forjas Taurus in Porto Allegre, Brazil. In 1997, the company was the first manufacturer to provide an integral key lock system in its firearms to prevent unauthorized use. The patented Taurus Security SystemTM engages with the turn of a special key to render the firearm inoperative, and is entirely contained in the gun, with no parts to misplace.


----------



## maverick9614 (May 6, 2006)

Okay, so they can tell who the wholesaler is. Doesn't seem to go much further than that if I read correctly. IF you were to tell me they were turning over their waranty records, then I would be up in arms, so to speak.


----------



## drifter44 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the post.Iwas thinking about a 24/7 but not anymore


----------



## drifter44 (Feb 16, 2007)

Once they have the wholesalers record it is only a hop to the selling dealer and then to the purchaser. I know from experience.


----------



## aquanomics (Feb 8, 2007)

I bought a bunch of pistols in 2006. As part of each and every purchase I was required to:

1) fill out BATF forms for each weapon/serial number
2) FFL called for a Brady check (until I got my CCW)
3) obtain a "blue card" for each weapon from the local sheriff (actually from the FFL, but the sheriff requires it
4) carry said blue card for any and all weapons on my person

It's my understanding Brady is a federal law and applies to purchases in all states.

They already know who and where we are!


----------



## drifter44 (Feb 16, 2007)

*BATF checking on us*

:smt076


aquanomics said:


> I bought a bunch of pistols in 2006. As part of each and every purchase I was required to:
> 
> 1) fill out BATF forms for each weapon/serial number
> 2) FFL called for a Brady check (until I got my CCW)
> ...


Even in Arizona which is better than a lot of states the police can easily track any gun purchased from a FFL daeler.Most big shops are checked by ATF quite often and you can bet all the Data they get is computerized.


----------



## Dreadnought (Nov 9, 2006)

I can't believe I actually bought a Taurus. Glad I traded it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I am not a fan of the manufacturer anyway - U should read some of the consistent comments about their customer service. Over the past year, on the various forums, I have read SEVERAL horror stories of guys trying to get their NEW guns fixed. Some were new and never even fired. Taking months and months. A few threads on Glocktalk had updates for many months, with nothing getting done.

I know there are Taurus fans here, but I would NEVER buy a Taurus.


----------

